# Anyone have any experience w/ FW clams?



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

They have popped up on ebay a couple of times... was wondering if they would be a good addition, would stir sand, prevent bad things from getting established in sand...

Please post about any experiences.


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

My impression is that they would be more trouble than they are worth.

- they act as intermediate hosts in fish parasite life cycles
- larger specimens will plow the substrate and uproot plants as they move around
- most species require considerable algae and organic matter suspended in the water column since they are filter feeders primarily - most of us make every effort to minimize these food sources since they are considered unsightly (eg green water)
- they remain mostly buried in the substrate and are about as much fun to watch as a pet rock


----------



## Drifty (Nov 28, 2006)

bigtroutz said:


> My impression is that they would be more trouble than they are worth.
> - they remain mostly buried in the substrate and are about as much fun to watch as a pet rock


LOL


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

I plan on getting a few for my 55g this month from my LFS.

The reason is I'll be uprooting about a square foot of hg in my 55g and don't want complete GW and GDA outbreak! And They're cool!

They deffinatly aren't for everyone though...

-Andrew


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Good - let me know how that goes (and how they taste if it doesn't go well - I've got a nice Linguine recipe).


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

They are notoriously difficult to maintain in most aquarium setups. They filter microscopic food from the water, requiring good circulation, and dead clams will pollute the water rather quickly. COnsidering how little they move, it's hard to tell a dead one from a live one...


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

My brother collected three from the local creek once, 2 very large ones and one small one. My 55g could not support them. One of the large ones keep moving around the entire tank, guess he was looking for grass on the other side of the fence 
But the little one is still alive and doing well (I guess), I only can see so often a puff a dirt coming from under the substrate, other than that I would never know he is even there.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

bigtroutz said:


> and are about as much fun to watch as a pet rock





> COnsidering how little they move, it's hard to tell a dead one from a live one...*toddnbecka*





> I've got a nice Linguine recipe......*Squawkbert*


You guys make my sides hurt; you're just killing me - ROTF :high5:


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

"AM head count"

becomes

"AM head count/sniff test"? Maybe I'll pass...


----------

